
Baidu To Acquire 100% of 91 Wireless for $1.9 Billion - playhard
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/07/16/baidu-to-acquire-100-interest-in-netdragons-subsidiary-91-wireless-for-1-9-billion/?utm_medium=Spreadus&awesm=tnw.to_f0gd9&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_source=Twitter
======
madiator
91 Wireless -> $1.9B I wish they had named it 99 Wireless? :)

------
michaelxia
citizens of china! beware this has PRISM installed!

owait

